# Lord on Dragon



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Just wondering what people would give a chaos lord on a chaos dragon if you only had 55 points to spend.

Some ideas I'd been thinking were:
Beserker Sword (kinda because he's khornate themed/modelled) (W)
Mark of Nurgle
Ironcurse Icon (E)
Charmed Shield (A)
Dragonbane Gem (T)


Whip of Subversion
Helm of Many Eyes
Charmed Shield

Crimson Armour of Dargan (A)
Necrotic Phylactery (T)
Favour of the gods (E)

MoK
Enchanted Shield
Eye of Tzeentch
Sword of Might

Blasphemous Amulet is also a really good choice imo due to the size of the dragon and how it works, great for knocking out a few models before combat starts. Whip of subversion is good for big targets as I can turn them on themselves, with ASF I get re-rolls to hit and definitely go first .

Any other combos I can see would be great, my main fears are war machines and shooting, I don't think much will stand up to it in combat.


----------



## ThaPinkPownerFatty (Aug 12, 2010)

dragon lords are really nerved in 8the ed. but i would go with blasphoumes just the fact that you can kill the extra few men in cc is good this could steal a rank. and it could become effective if you where forced too charge a horde. if you save your breath attack for cc then you would get 4d6 attacks out of it then a thunder stomp d6 extra on your basic attacks + blasphemous. it looks too much for one model but with all those horde armies out there.

i hope this helped.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I wouldn't. I'd take Galrauch.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Remember it was under the assumption I was taking the lord....

I consistently roll a 1 and a 6 for magic phases, so casters just suck for me, big time.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Give him the Breath Weapon gift for a rather silly 6D6 hits + attacks + stomp in one round of combat?

I also like the cheap and cheerful Sword of ASF, because mathematically rerolling hits is better than +1 Attack or +1 S, and (I think) better than +1 to hit as well.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Only 2D6. You may only use one breath weapon per model per turn. So Galrauch and Stream of Corruption Lords/Sorceror Lords on Dragons can use either Fire, Gas, or their Breath of Change/Stream of Corruption in combat, not all three.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Only 2D6. You may only use one breath weapon per model per turn. So Galrauch and Stream of Corruption Lords/Sorceror Lords on Dragons can use either Fire, Gas, or their Breath of Change/Stream of Corruption in combat, not all three.


The chaos book says the dragon can use two in a turn, and the limit is per model, the lord being a separate entity from the dragon would be allowed his breath weapon also as I understand it? Even so, the alternative is that I get a breath weapon 3x in a game. Adding ASF to the lord with the stream of corruption means an ASF breath, would that mean I could re-roll the amount of hits it gets? As the ASF entry states you can re-roll hits.....hrmz.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

ASF would not give you rerolls because you are not rolling "to hit" you are rolling to determine the "number of hits" which is completely different. Being able to reroll would be fun though.

I'm not so sure about the "1 breath per model" thing, because although in one sense rider and mount are one model (they are both on a single base), they are also seperate (you can target them independently of each other, and when one dies the other lives on). I'd say that you could use all three, just for the lolz-value, but I can see how someone else would object, and I wouldn't mind not doing it if it threatened to turn into a serious argument. I think it's one of those "The book doesn't really say either way" things that you need to agree on.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

The chaos dragon is allowed to use two per turn, because the armybook says it can, as for the rider using his separately I have no idea...


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

it would make sense to me that the rider can use his, which is fearsomely strong but also a big fat target of "ooo shoot me, shoot me"

That being said though, in massive point games, I can't see why people won't be taking the pidgeon plucker + featherfoe torc. Both are amazing for the points if you can guarantee facing a big Dragon type thing.

I take Collar of Zorga in every O+G list at the moment with the uprise in big beasties


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

NagashKhemmler said:


> The chaos dragon is allowed to use two per turn, because the armybook says it can, as for the rider using his separately I have no idea...


They fight separately in melee, so I think they can both use breath weapons.

As an aside, I am not so sure whether they both could in the shooting phase though.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

As far as I can tell they can both use the breath weapons. They attack according to their initiative values and stats, not all at once. If the lord has a breath weapon as well, he can use it.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

The chaos book states that the chaos dragon can use both in a turn, I assume that overrides the limitation in the rules book?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, codex always beats book.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

The consensus seems to be sword of swift slaying, charmed shield, eye of the gods and breath of corruption.


----------

